# Eheim 2224 on sale at



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I noticed that www.drsfostersmith.com have the Eheim 2224 on sale for $99.00 which includes media. Generally, they are $129-150 at various suppliers. I wonder if the Rena XPs, cheaper as they are, are eating into Eheim sales? The Eheim 2224 is a nice cannister filter for smaller aquariums.

Andrew Cribb


----------

